# expert neck/fret repairs & setups



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone have experience with either Al hunter or Michael Mcconville ?


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope. If you are near Toronto, see John at Ring Music. If you are near Nova Scotia, come see me. ;-)


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

n.milburn said:


> Nope. If you are near Toronto, see John at Ring Music. If you are near Nova Scotia, come see me. ;-)


thanks, closer to toronto.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Pstar said:


> Anyone have experience with either Al hunter or Michael Mcconville ?


Michael McConville is in Stratford.
He is very well respected and teaches guitar repair/building courses locally.
I have met him and would certainly recommend him to anyone.

Are you sure that you don't mean Al Husband in Kitchener?
He is apparently well respected and does advertise locally.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

greco said:


> Michael McConville is in Stratford.
> He is very well respected and teaches guitar repair/building courses locally.
> I would not hesitate in recommending him.
> 
> ...


nope, allen hunter


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Pstar said:


> nope, allen hunter


I did hear of an Allen Hunter doing guitar work in Oslo?... or maybe Sweden? (seriously)


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

greco said:


> I did hear of an Allen Hunter doing guitar work in Oslo?... or maybe Sweden? (seriously)


 back in toronto area now


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Freddy's Frets Niagara on the Lake


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

any others


----------



## GMcGee (Jul 10, 2015)

Mark Atkinson (based in Oakville)


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

old thread but if you're in the Windsor area do a search on Steve Chapman. He's a bit of a hermit but he's the go to guy for setups around here. Regularly does minor repairs on my gear for an extremely fair price, great guy who's very passionate about guitars.


----------

